# What's going on with Chris Richard?



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Are the T wolves going to sign him or waive him?


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

He was only drafted so that Brewer would have a friend on the team. Yet another completely wasted pick on our part.

I just don't see him sticking around. He has an NBA body but not an NBA game from what I've seen. He'll probably be on the team for a couple of years ala Bracey Wright.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i actually hope hes signed, AND plays...

hes definately got the body and build to play at this level, he was forced onto the bench on a stacked college team so never really showed what he could do, he could be another second round steal.
with Juwan *****ing about being here, give richard a few more minutes, see what he can do


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Chris Richard was a sleeper in the draft, I was kinda surprised he went at 41, I thought he would go undrafted


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

My best guess would be he'll be waived or placed in the NBDL roster...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

regardless of what you think WILL happen do you guys see him as a guy who can contribute in the league long term?

i actually do


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Hard to say right now, Avalanche.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Could be a decent player in the NBDL...


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Hard to say. I don't see anything from his college career to say that he'll be a productive NBA player. Who knows, though. I just think he could have been picked up in free agency and we should have used our draft pick on someone who has a strong chance at being in the league. Like Demetris Nichols or Aaron Gray.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I hope he gets some minutes in pre-season, against real nba competition... just to guage how far off he actually is.

if he is strong enough he could be useful for spot minutes, defending and rebounding.

OT - When he, Smith, Mccants and Foye were on the court during summer league we looked like an NFL team lol, these guys are built big


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

> With Mark Madsen sidelined after shoulder surgery, look for the Wolves to sign second-round draft pick Chris Richard to a guaranteed contract soon rather than wait and see how he performs in training camp. Richard's chances of making the team improved significantly after Madsen's injury on a Jet Ski.


via Pioneer Press - http://www.twincities.com/dailydose/ci_6693529?nclick_check=1


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Double Post.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't think we signed Cookie till the end of August last year. Probably going to be the same for Chris.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> via Pioneer Press - http://www.twincities.com/dailydose/ci_6693529?nclick_check=1


sweet


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Whats going on with Chris Richard....?

He's breaking backboards thats what lol:



> Towards the end of our second practice tonight, Chris Richard went up and dunked the ball. I was actually on the side getting treatment on my shoulder and I had my face down on the training table. So, I didn't see it, but I heard a huge crash. I looked over and he had actually broken the rim. Chris Richard had actually broken the rim! So, I hear the crash, and then I look down on the court and I see a little bolt rolling toward me at halfcourt. Then I turn and see that the basket at the far end is broken. Two seconds later, one of the banners on the wall falls down. Our owner, Glen Taylor, was sitting on the sideline with his wife, Becky. Juwan Howard ran up to Glen and said, “See what you get to pay for!" That was really funny. It was great to get a joke in.
> 
> 
> Chris is a big, strong guy. It reminded me a little bit of some of the things Shaq used to do. It was obviously an accident. I just hope that they will have us back. It is a great gym


http://blogs.twincities.com/wolves/2007/10/a_gift_a_crash.html


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> Whats going on with Chris Richard....?
> 
> He's breaking backboards thats what lol:
> 
> ...



Lol, interesting. Well I hope it happens in a game.


----------

